# Cholestasis - Normal Bile Acid levels?



## Freeman (Sep 16, 2005)

OB office told me that bile acid levels under 24.6 are ok -- however, I've seen conflicting information on the internet. Anyone know? My level was 14.1; in some places, I've read that anything over 10 is high. I will hopefully get a better grasp on this when I can see the test results in person this week -- just rec'd info. over the phone so far. FYI, my liver enzyme levels were elevated, but not extremely elevated. I do have the itching on hands, feet, etc.


----------



## melodyka (Aug 3, 2006)

I had cholestasis with my first pregnancy & have been closely monitored with this pregnancy. How bad is your itching? How many weeks are you? I would say from what I learned that it is possible that the bloodwork hasn't caught up with the symptoms. I would also say that my specialist does not consider bile acid levels under 19 to be abnormal. Depending how far along you are, I would say monitor and retest in a few weeks...

edited to add:
I just did a post search and saw that you are 36 weeks with twins. That doesn't leave you time to wait for another test. Do you have any other symptoms? Most likely you are ok, but is it possible to seek a specialist's opinion? Have you been to www.itchymoms.com? they have a list of docs with ICP knowledge.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melodyka* 
I had cholestasis with my first pregnancy & have been closely monitored with this pregnancy. How bad is your itching? How many weeks are you? I would say from what I learned that it is possible that the bloodwork hasn't caught up with the symptoms. I would also say that my specialist does not consider bile acid levels under 19 to be abnormal. Depending how far along you are, I would say monitor and retest in a few weeks...

edited to add:
I just did a post search and saw that you are 36 weeks with twins. That doesn't leave you time to wait for another test. Do you have any other symptoms? Most likely you are ok, but is it possible to seek a specialist's opinion? Have you been to www.itchymoms.com? they have a list of docs with ICP knowledge.









Thanks for your response! Well, I am up tonight (again) with itching - feet, arms, etc. Itching is usually a lot worse at night. Other than the itching, I haven't really noticed any of the other symptoms, with the exception of dark urine at times. I am doing some retesting later this week, but you are right, there probably isn't that much time left. Going to talk to OB more this week. Yes, I have seen itchymoms.com. Itching be gone!!!


----------

